#   >   >   >    (2009 ..)     (2010 ..).
**  **    . -.

 ( 2009 .)   ( 2010 .)

  2  , 25  2020 . ,    5- .      )).      .   -  .

     (2002 ..),       .    . .

    , .

    "  " https://changeonelife.ru/videoprofil...t-peterburg-2/

   (    ): http://mo-chkalovskoe.ru/opeka-i-pop...-ischut-semju/

 : http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=cxapj-2b28



 : http://www.usynovite.ru/child/sibling/?id=cxapj-2b28



      ,    , 
 -: 8 (812) 576-27-25, 8 (812) 576-26-30, 8 (812) 576-26-33.

----------

.

441     , 14 . ,  ,            ,       ,          ?  10 %  ,   ,  . *40 .* ,  ,     .   90%,       .

        ,    ?       ?      ?       , .

.

----------


## Nadezhdaaaa

> ,    ?       ?      ?       , .


  v7u: https://v7u.org/viewforum.php?f=9 


   ""  VK:  https://vk.com/yaishytebyamama

----------

. 1172    , 14 .

-       .     . , ,  ,   ,   . 
    . 

*  .*   22 ,   3 . 

**    -  ,     .   ,  .   -       -  ,     .  

**          -34.    -   .     , .   .    , 4 ,    3      .   .   , , .           ,  ,    .    ! (  ,       ,       ).  ,       . 

 ,       -    ,   .  ,  .

_    ._ 



 :    (   )       )))  ,  , ,    .

----------

